# Camping & Firearms



## Leader (Dec 1, 2003)

Someone was told on another forum that he couldn't have a rifle or shotgun with him while camping/backpacking in the UP on state land.

I was under the impression that it would be legal if he had a small game license.

Where would this regulation be posted?


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

"someone" was confusing state land with state park and recreation area rules. Carrying a firearm in a state park or recreation area is illegal unless the firearm is unloaded in both barrel and magazine. The only exception is during hunting season.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

JWICKLUND said:


> "someone" was confusing state land with state park and recreation area rules. Carrying a firearm in a state park or recreation area is illegal unless the firearm is unloaded in both barrel and magazine. The only exception is during hunting season.


Using the word firearm in this context is confusing the issue. Handguns, which are firearms, can be carried concealed if the individual has a CPL.

It does sound like someone is confusing state lands with state parks and rec areas.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

My head is stuffy from decongestants, but can we carry concealed in a state park campground area if we have a cpl?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> My head is stuffy from decongestants, but can we carry concealed in a state park campground area if we have a cpl?


Yes.


----------

